# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Яркий леденец - здоровью конец

## Irina

*Как выбрать шоколад из шоколада, мармелад из фруктов, а сахар без красителей.
*
Ну вот, этот разоблачительный цикл «Среда обитания» добрался до самого сокровенного - сладенького! Ну кто не любит побаловать себя с утречка чашечкой кофе и десертом? А они взяли и сняли фильм «Сладкая жизнь», где доходчиво объяснили, что сладкое уже само по себе не полезно, а красители и ароматизаторы делают его практически «смертельно опасным».

По заказу съемочной группы шеф-повар кофейни приготовил один и тот же десерт с разным содержанием сахара: 15%, 30% и 50%. Затем предложил эти десерты посетителям кафе, поинтересовавшись: какой же вкуснее? Из 20 посетителей 18 выбрали тот, где содержание сахара 50%.

Кстати, сахар - тема для отдельного разговора. Вот скажите, лично вы берете коричневый тростниковый сахар, считая, что он менее вреден? Авторы фильма отдали на экспертизу оба сахара и пришли к выводу, что ни один из них не является более полезным. Коричневый стоит покупать (и переплачивать в 2 - 3 раза больше) только в том случае, если он вам больше по вкусу. Ах да, не забудьте, современные «умельцы»-производители иногда просто красят обычный сахар в коричневый цвет и продают дороже под видом тростникового. Но этот обман легко обнаружить в домашних условиях: просто опустите сахар в холодную воду. Если она окрасится в бежевый цвет, значит, вас надули.

Отдельная история с леденцами, зефиром и мармеладом, который наши дети просто обожают. Таня Михайловская умерла, после того как съела леденец. Ее подруга Юля чудом осталась жива. Конфеты, которые съели девочки, оказались поддельными. Экспертиза установила: в составе карамели были сильнодействующие препараты, подобные наркотикам. Их содержание в несколько раз превышало норму, допустимую даже для взрослого человека.

Совет родителям: не покупайте малышам сладости ярких «кислотных» оттенков. Их цвет сразу говорит о том, что в конфетах химия! Остерегайтесь, если леденец пахнет даже сквозь обертку - в нем слишком много ароматизаторов. Кстати, авторы программы провели еще один эксперимент: малышам в детский сад привезли два вида конфет: первые были сделаны из обычного жженого сахара, вторые - яркие леденцы в красивой бумажке. Не надо объяснять, что выбрали наши дети. А все потому, что натуральные сладости имеют не такие привлекательные цвета. Если это зефир, то он скорее будет бело-желтым, если мармелад - то желтым и красным.

Кстати, в последнее время на наших прилавках появилось много настоящего шоколада. В его состав входят масло какао и какао тертое, но ни в коем случае не пальмовое масло, из которого раньше делали свечи, мыло и смазочные материалы, а сейчас пустили в пищевое производство.

Отличить шоколадную плитку от просто сладкой можно и дома: натуральное какао-масло плавится при температуре +32 градуса. Отличный досуг с детьми в летние каникулы: сегодня вечером буду с дочками плавить батончики! А заодно и разберемся, какой шоколад настоящий.

----------

